# Surrey Drive 29th April



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

I know I have been very quite over the winter period this is mainly due to being very hectic at work and the fact that the last 2 meeting I arranged only attracted two other owners.

How about a Sunday afternoon event on April 29 Starting of at lunch time at our Guildford venue followed by a drive in the Surrey Countryside and finishing up at Epsom or Kingston.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Sounds good to me. A nice pre-IOM warm up drive.... :wink:

Count me in, and I'll try and bring hubby too.


----------



## BuTTons (Apr 27, 2006)

Mr & Miz BuTTons will be there !


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

I'll try!! (Have mates round the night before - although thinking about it she has an ickle 150 roadster!!)


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

Oh, if only I still had a TT. 

I suppose I could always follow at a discreet distance. :lol:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

I'm sure an exception could be made....


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

steveh said:


> Oh, if only I still had a TT.
> 
> I suppose I could always follow at a discreet distance. :lol:


It was no different when you had a TT :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

Hey Vic Been ages mate, good to have you back.

Please put my name down.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

DAMN :!: I cant make the 29th


----------



## Blu-iTT (Dec 2, 2006)

First chance to meet up and I can't make it - hopefully next time.


----------



## tt-tony (May 6, 2002)

I should be able to make this - can I assume we'll have lunch at the Out & Out first?


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Hi Tony

Lunch first at the Out and Out then drive

Meet up at around 1pm

It will be good to see you mate


----------



## panbikes (Nov 14, 2004)

count me in Vic

How r u mate ?

just let me have the postcode of the Guildford Venue please

all the best

panbikes


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

The starting point is

The Manor Inn (out & out) 
Guildford Rd 
Godalming, GU7 3BX

See you next Sunday hope the weather is as good as it is today


----------



## B16TTC (Jul 7, 2003)

Put us down for this meet.


----------



## Johnnywb (May 31, 2006)

Would love to hook up with you all, but got a lunchtime engagement, perhaps i could catch up wiht you in the afternoon?


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Johnnywb said:


> Would love to hook up with you all, but got a lunchtime engagement, perhaps i could catch up wiht you in the afternoon?


That would be good we will be at the Out & Out till 3 pm then drive to Epsom venue Tattenham Corner over looking the race course should be there by 4.30 to 5pm

Will pm you my mobile


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Any one else fancy a drive in the Surrey countryside on Sunday afternoon


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

Sorry guys but my friend has just shown up with Tickets to the A1 Grand Prix at Brands Hatch so ill have to miss this one. Looking forward to this too but the sound of F1 cars is too much.

http://www.motorsportvision.co.uk/brands-hatch/events/event-details.asp?ProductID=2373


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

TTej said:


> Sorry guys but my friend has just shown up with Tickets to the A1 Grand Prix at Brands Hatch so ill have to miss this one. Looking forward to this too but the sound of F1 cars is too much.
> 
> http://www.motorsportvision.co.uk/brands-hatch/events/event-details.asp?ProductID=2373


You old tart

Hope to see you next time


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

sorry mate but i dont mind taking the girl in your avatar with me if u like :wink:


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

TTej said:


> sorry mate but i dont mind taking the girl in your avatar with me if u like :wink:


I asked her last night but she would rather go for a drive in the Surrey Countryside, Sorry TTej


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

The weather is looking [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] for our afternoon drive


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Looking forward to it.....see you later!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

A big thanks to Vic for a great afternoon. It was good to met you all, new faces and old.

Next time, can we find turbo'd horse boxes!!!! :wink:


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Great to see you all once again and the weather was really kind to us, I have some pictures of the meet but don't know how to post them, so if someone who does know can they send me their email address so that I can send them to you for you to post them on my behalf.

Cheers Vic


----------



## BuTTons (Apr 27, 2006)

Thanks for great afternoon Vic ! Even if I was parked the wrong way around ! Good to see old friends and meet new ones.  

Kez


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Sorry I couldnt make this. Even if I could have made it my flippin clutch pedal broke on Sunday anyway - wasnt meant to be 

Ill try my best to make the next surrey meet Vic, promise!


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

ttvic said:


> Great to see you all once again and the weather was really kind to us, I have some pictures of the meet but don't know how to post them, so if someone who does know can they send me their email address so that I can send them to you for you to post them on my behalf.
> 
> Cheers Vic


There go Vic - great shots!

(I have cropped them slightly - I hope you don't mind!)

Great to see you all - excellent buzz around the lanes.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Excellent pics....especially the 1st one...

8)


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

phodge said:


> Excellent pics....especially the 1st one...
> 
> 8)


All in the editing! :wink:


----------



## BuTTons (Apr 27, 2006)

... hmmm ... quite partial to the last shot myself :wink: 8 more sleepies 'til IoM !!  :roll:


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Thanks Kev for hosting the pictures there are some more but I filled you email box up with these 6 pictures


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

ttvic said:


> Thanks Kev for hosting the pictures there are some more but I filled you email box up with these 6 pictures


Try a few more! or one at a time!


----------

